# PE Exam



## alfaydi (4 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم
تحية طيبة لجميع أعضاء المنتدى
يا اخوان بغيت اسألكم احد يعرف معلومات عن 
PE Exam "Professional Engineering " Exam​


----------



## فرج فركاش (4 أغسطس 2008)

سا ابحث لك يا اخى


----------



## العكاوي (4 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم،
اخي العزيز،
اشارة لامتحان ال Pe هذا امتحان موجود فقط بالولايات المتحدة و يتألف من جزأين:
الأول يدعى Fe و هو عبارة عن الأساسيات و عادة جميع خريجي الهندسة يمتحنونه بعد التخرج حيث تكون المعلومات الهندسية لا تزال بذهن المهندس خريج التخرج.
القسم الثاني و هو ال Pe و يمتحن المهندس بعد اجتيازه للأول ب 4 سنوات، و الامتحان يختلف باختلاف التخصص، و يجب ان يتم داخل الولايات المتحدة، و يختلف باختلاف الولاية الأميركية، و لكنه معتمد بجميع الولايات، هذا الامتحان ليس أساسيا" للعمل بالولايات المتحدة و لكن بعض الشركات تتطلبه كجزء من الخبرات.
يجب ان تكون شهادتك الجامعية معتمدة في الولايات المتحدة اي Abet.
لو احتجت اي شيء انا بخدمتك.
و الله ولي التوفيق
أيمن


----------



## alfaydi (9 أغسطس 2008)

وعليكم السلام 
الف شكر اخوي ايمن


----------



## ايمن عزت عبد العال (9 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا لك يا اخى


----------



## orange13 (25 ديسمبر 2010)

*الحمد لله نجحت فى امتحان FE و أبحث عن PE references in Electrical Power*

It think this post is so useful from one of the engineering forums:
The website has alot of material (free Electrical Engingieering lectures), you can download or review online. They are from some of the most prominent Engineering schools in India. I posted this before on the forum;however most people aren't taking advantage of this. I'm using these lectures to study for the Electrical Power PE exam. You may go to http://nptel.iitm.ac.in, http://www.youtube.com/iit/ and http://www.learnerstv.com. These are all trusted websites. Incidently the websites in India are expanding other engineering lectures (Aerospace etc). Again these are complete free engineering lectures you normally take in engineering schools. The ******* is of engineering quality. I'm taking Power Systems Analyis, Basic Electrical Technology and Power Electronics. I hope this helps you. and GOOD LUCK on the exam.

فعلا محاضرات قيمة - أرجو الاستفادة
ان شاء الله سأبحث عن كتب أخرى للافادة

و هذا مثال لكنى لم اتمكن بعد من الحصول على hardcopy
http://www.ppi2pass.com/ppi/PPIShop_ct_ELECTRICAL&idx=1


----------



## محمد بن عايض (26 ديسمبر 2010)

تستطيع ان تختبر في المملكة العربية السعودية عن طريق الهيئة السعودية للمهندسين
حيث لديها مراكز معتمدة للاختبارات بالتنسيق مع الولايات المتحدة وفيما اعلم مركز في الظهران ومركز في مكة المكرمة

بالنسبة للمواد تقدر تطلبها من ncees أو asme حيث لديهم مناهج محددة

انا حضرت اختبار الاساسيات في مكة المكرمة في اكتوبر الماضي والنتائج بعد اسبوعين عن طريق الهيئة السعودية للمهندسين

وممكن ادخل ال pe في اكتوبر القادم

دمتم بخير


----------



## ويزارد (20 مايو 2011)

سؤال ما مدى اهمية هذا الامتحان في العمل و هل تنصحون بالتقدم للحصول عليه ؟


----------



## محمد حارس (13 يونيو 2011)

أضم صوتي الى الاخ ويزارد حول اهمية هذا المتحان .
ثانيا وللاسف معظم جامعاتنل العربية غير معترف بها بشهادة abet فكيف استطيع اساسا الدخول الى الامتحان .
مع الشكر ارجو الاجابة


----------



## شريف عبد الله (14 يونيو 2011)

انا امتحنت امتحان الfe
و هو لاختبار المعلومات التى درستها ف الكلية 
و بعده ب 4 سنوات خبرة ع الاقل تستطيع دخول امتحان ال pe
و يمكن دخول هذا الامتحان هنا ف مصر من خلال الجامعة الامريكية كما هو الحال مع ال fe
و شهادة ال pe بالفعل مطلوبة لان الشهادة المصرية - للاسف- مش معترف بها بالخارج
و ليس معنى هذا الكلام ان حاملى شهادة ال pe هم المطلوبين فقط ولكنها سعيا لفرصة افضل 
ملحوظة: اجتياز امتحان ال fe لا يؤثر بدون اجتياز ال pe


----------



## AS3A2002 (23 أغسطس 2011)

محمد بن عايض قال:


> تستطيع ان تختبر في المملكة العربية السعودية عن طريق الهيئة السعودية للمهندسين
> حيث لديها مراكز معتمدة للاختبارات بالتنسيق مع الولايات المتحدة وفيما اعلم مركز في الظهران ومركز في مكة المكرمة
> 
> بالنسبة للمواد تقدر تطلبها من ncees أو asme حيث لديهم مناهج محددة
> ...



المهندس المحترم / محمد 
اود التواصل معك للاستفادة من خبراتك في الامتحان في المملكه
حيث اني اود ان اتقدم للامتحان 
ارجو ارسال ايميلك في رساله خاصه وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## noble (6 فبراير 2012)

هذا موقع ممتاز ل PE

http://www.civilpeexam.com/​


----------



## مروان القصار (16 مايو 2012)

مشكورين للتوضيح


----------



## ماجد محمد علي (3 يونيو 2012)

المهندسين الكرام هل اجد عند اي احد من سيادتكم بعض الامتحانات السابقة ولكم جزيل الشكر (في مصر او في السعودية )
م / ماجد سليم


----------



## ابراهيمفتحى (31 أكتوبر 2013)

هل يلزم لدخول امتحان pe ان تكون اجتزت اختبار fe اولا ؟
و كيف يمكن التواصل مع الهيئه السعوديه للمهندسين لهذا الغرض ؟ و ما هى الشروط التى يطلبونها ؟


----------

